
Twitter Bans Own CEO Jack Dorsey from Twitter - xeniak
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/23/twitter_jack_dorsey_ban/
======
JimmyAustin
"just setting up my twttr…again (account suspension was an internal mistake)"
\- @jack

[https://twitter.com/jack/status/801270269184647168](https://twitter.com/jack/status/801270269184647168)

Looks like nothing serious.

